# SHENZHEN | CLP Great Wall Tower | 200m | 157m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2013/0924/LTN20130924154_C.pdf
http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/tzgg/csghgg/201110/t20111028_67530.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By dengdeliang


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazingly crazy design!

i think this is the location btw, probably not the exact plot, but in this area, a street to the west maybe:
http://www.google.com.hk/maps/place...9293,493m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

^^
Not quite. Should be this one (red):



I've added the approximate line of sight (yellow) the photographer chose for the last photo


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

originally posted on gaoloumi by birbird


----------



## lukahead6 (Jan 9, 2014)

Difficult to see, but it seems that it is U/C (actually i have no clue it could be in very advanced stages of preparation. Will need someone to confirm from the ground.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

According to gaoloumi they changed the design

200 and 156,8 m










2017-01-22 by gotowaterfall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-08 by KerL


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

T/O

By timoneluo of Gaoloumi

Taken Nov 22, 2017


----------

